# Anyone have experience with Snowshoe, WV?



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

A couple buddies of mine are going for spring break march 11-15th. Does anyone know how the conditions usually are around this time? It's small compared to where I usually go (VT and CO) but the top down style seems pretty nifty.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

it'll probably be spring conditions for sure, but you never know with that place...it does get a good amount of natty snow, so you may get lucky & catch a storm rolling through. 

it's a pretty okay place & one of the best for the area. check out the north side or west side or whatever it's called...the two runs across the street from powder monkey. they'll have the vert you're used to. 

and i'm not sure if silvercreek will still be open then, but if it is you can use your snowshoe ticket to ride there at night...it's down the mountain from snowshoe (take a right out of the parking lot & go down the road a bit, silvercreek will be on your right).

oh, and don't put your snowshoe ticket in the dryer. it's carbon based & turns black from the heat.


have fun!!


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

Pretty accurately described by NRG. The Silver Creek area has your night skiing and is usually less populated during the day. Good place to go if you don't want crowded conditions when you hit the park (at least until 4pm when the other areas closes). 

Snowshoe gets a good amount of natural snow, but not at the levels you're used to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. Actually, the best conditions I have ever had the luxury of snowboarding in were in West Virginia at Timberline. SICK BLIZZARD, and we had pow the whole trip but we ended up thrashing my friend's moms minivan pretty bad against a guardrail in Virginia and then got rear-ended by a semi-truck on the way home.


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

It really is a crap shoot. I've gone up during spring break the past couple of years. One year was kind of sloppy while last year was pretty good. The two good runs NRG is talking about is Shay's revenge and Cupp run (western territory). And it's serviced by a high speed quad so you can crank out some runs! 

The whole resort is serviced by shuttle buses, so theoretically you wouldn't have to get in your car once you get there. With that said, I've still found it advantageous to stay in the village so you can walk to all the resturants and shops. And it's not a long bus ride over to Silver Creek if you want to hit the park or do some night riding. Staying in the village just makes life easier and nicer overall. Plus you can almost fall out of your room and be on the slopes in the morning.

If you plan to cook in your room while you are there, you probably want to stop in Marlinton (assuming you are traveling up from the south) at the little grocery store there to get your food. There is a little country store up on the mountain, but it doesn't have much (although they do have enough of a beer selection to keep you interested).


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I love Snowshoe. Fun mountain. The Western Territory(cupp run and shays revenge) are super fun, and you can get a ton of runs in over there because of the high speed quad. The rest of the mountain is fun, just avoid the main lift at the bottom on the weekends because it can be a long line. Silvercreek as said is a great place to avoid the crowds, and the runs on the far right looking up from the bottom are fun.

Remember to bring everything you need to Snowshoe. Hit the grocery store before getting there. Bring all food, beer and booze. They have a little convenience store on the hill that is expensive and has a very limited selection. If you plan on eating out up there plan on bringing lots of $$$. We always bring everything and might go out and eat at the Embers once while there. Embers is a nice place but expensive, but it is good. I also like to eat at the Fox Fire Grill. Beyond that I can't recommend any of the other places they have to eat. I guess the pizza joint is ok, but I can't bring myself to pay $25 for a large pizza.

Also, if you do have some good powder do the "run" under the lift at the Western Territory. You will most likely get your pass/ticket yanked for doing so but it's well worth it! Enjoy!

MDC


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Never been for spring break, but :thumbsup: to all of the above.

Yeah, buying tons of sandwich stuff is a good way to keep frugal... I have to have my smoothie items too, but other than that, I can eat sammiches forever.

Maybe I'll hit it up this year... hmmmmm.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

It hasn't been officially announced yet, but Silver Creek will close on March 15, at 4:30 (ie, no night riding that last day). Ember is nice, but you'll find much better food, and the best chef in Pocahontas County, at Elk River Restaurant, located in the valley of Slatyfork off of Route #219. Its the same folks that run the two Elk River board shops at Snowshoe, so your waiter was probably carving it up a few hours before serving up your entrees, not that that matters. The biggest peeve about Snowshoe in March, is, uh, all the southeners that don't know how to drive or ski. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a suby and am a seasoned vet to take care of those two issues! I figure snowshoe will be pretty packed then considering spring break. Need to get a board lock....


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I had fun, It's a fun Mountain unless your spoiled by Western Resorts. Which I kinda am, so while it was fun, it was just ok. It's the best place in the Mid-Atl


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Not really subject related, but this happened at Snowshoe.
12-year-old Beach girl dies in W. Virginia skiing accident | HamptonRoads.com | PilotOnline.com

Be careful.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Let me know the comditions there this weekend.

I was supposed to be there, but my people couldn't go... thinking about going next weekend.

Please and thanks :thumbsup: !


----------

